# Gigging Game Fish While Flounder Gigging



## Aze0008 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it legal to gig a red or other type of game fish while wading with lights for flounder? The opportunity has arose on multiple occasions and was curious if it is ok to gig a red on a dock or something like that.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

not sure about alabama regs, but in florida illegal to gig a trout or red. but you can gig a sheepshead and or mullet.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Same in Bama


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Terry is right. Same for both. Also, if you are commercial, and you have over the recreational limit of flounder, you are not allowed to have any game fish (Reds and/or Specs) on board. Period. I know this from experience. Had 10 flounder and one red fish on board, got checked, and was told that if I had one more flounder, I would have gotten a big ticket. I read the rules over and over. they are kinda confusing. Alabama: you CAN gig crabs, as long as they are 5 inches.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Night Shift said:


> Terry is right. Same for both. Also, if you are commercial, and you have over the recreational limit of flounder, you are not allowed to have any game fish (Reds and/or Specs) on board. Period. I know this from experience. Had 10 flounder and one red fish on board, got checked, and was told that if I had one more flounder, I would have gotten a big ticket. I read the rules over and over. they are kinda confusing. Alabama: you CAN gig crabs, as long as they are 5 inches.


Can we gig crabs in alabama , I didn't think we could any more.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Can we gig crabs in alabama , I didn't think we could any more.


I wouldn't think so. How would you no if they are bearing eggs before you gig them .

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Put a crab net on the other end of your gigg pole and you are set. The chicken wire nets is what i've used and works great.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I asked Montgomery. You can gig a legal crab. I got a return call, and saved it as voice mail. Im like terry, I will dip them up. People that go with me sometimes want to stab one. So I checked.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Never done it, attempted it or succeeded at it! Why are you badgering me? Whoever told you I have is a liar! If only my little boat had and BGE on it too!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

LopeAlong said:


> Never done it, attempted it or succeeded at it! Why are you badgering me? Whoever told you I have is a liar! If only my little boat had and BGE on it too!


 Whoa Bobby, you've been working on that boat way too many hours. This makes absolutely no sense or did I miss something.:confused1:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Whoa Bobby, you've been working on that boat way too many hours. This makes absolutely no sense or did I miss something.:confused1:


 Not saying I ever have because its highly illegal but on my big boats I have Big Green Eggs that are capable of cooking a fish that is out of season. So if I had one on my flounder skiff I could potentially eat a fish that was taken illegally with a gig.

And yes I have been work on that boat too long. Jan 28 full time with ZERO days off!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Not saying I ever have because its highly illegal but on my big boats I have Big Green Eggs that are capable of cooking a fish that is out of season. So if I had one on my flounder skiff I could potentially eat a fish that was taken illegally with a gig.
> 
> And yes I have been work on that boat too long. Jan 28 full time with ZERO days off!


Wait weren't you at the IP this weekend


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

Night Shift said:


> Terry is right. Same for both. Also, if you are commercial, and you have over the recreational limit of flounder, you are not allowed to have any game fish (Reds and/or Specs) on board. Period. I know this from experience. Had 10 flounder and one red fish on board, got checked, and was told that if I had one more flounder, I would have gotten a big ticket. I read the rules over and over. they are kinda confusing. Alabama: you CAN gig crabs, as long as they are 5 inches.


in fla thats the case to but when commercial trout season is open u can gig flounder and hook and line fish trout as far as i know


----------



## Ehllis (Mar 26, 2014)

Same in Bama


----------



## Lowrider33 (Dec 1, 2007)

You can also gig a grouper if you find one hiding in the grass. Just make sure its in season and legal length. Not on the do not stick list. Checked with FWC and they said yes,,just didnt want me to put banners out.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Lowrider33 said:


> You can also gig a grouper if you find one hiding in the grass. Just make sure its in season and legal length. Not on the do not stick list. Checked with FWC and they said yes,,just didnt want me to put banners out.


 
How many times have you seen one in the grass?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

BuckWild said:


> How many times have you seen one in the grass?


Around here none, but in the keys they are everywhere. See alot around dock pilingsand grass flats.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Around here none, but in the keys they are everywhere. See alot around dock pilingsand grass flats.


 
I can agree with this. Especially red groupers.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

*Gigging Crabs*

Gigged some crabs years ago...which kills them. Boiled them and meat was like mush...place I buy shrimp from told me when they die...chemical deal breaks meat down RAPIDLY...just my 2 cents.:yes:


----------

